# Toshiba bought a A5



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I've heard that Toshiba has bought a new A5 and sold his MK2 saturday


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

What freebies did he get... Pipe and slippers? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL !

Let's hope he will oon join us and explain his choice,
I'm very curious abouth the engine and the spec's he has choosed


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Autocar pits the S5 against a 335 this week. Only good thing about the article is the fact that they reckon an RS5 is due next year, which might (might!) be interesting.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Autocar pits the S5 against a 335 this week. Only good thing about the article is the fact that they reckon an RS5 is due next year, which might (might!) be interesting.


It is in this months EVO, very interesting, they say it's good but not good enough, the RS5 will have to be very good. BTW the S5 has the RS4 engine detuned not the S4 engine.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

If I was swapping out of the TT and to the A5, would probably go for the A5 3.0 TDi sport.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*A5/S5 Video.* *(147 MB)*

Source: www.dinside.no

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ezzie said:


> If I was swapping out of the TT and to the A5, would probably go for the A5 3.0 TDi sport.


I think the TT is much better looking then the A5/S5.
I will never change a new TT for a A5/S5.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman said:


> *A5/S5 Video.* *(147 MB)*
> 
> Source: www.dinside.no
> 
> Hans.


Link doesn't work Hans :wink:

This one does:

*A5/S5 Video.*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder if Tosh will reject his A5 thinking they delivered a Mk2 TT by mistake? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think you will find you will need to correct that dear Rebel! :roll:

Our lovely handsome Toshy hasn't gone and bought an A4 but has purchased a fantastic Brand spanking new Porsche 911 Carrera 4s in guards red with grey leather 8) . What a dude eh? He will suit it very much  He has also just ordered a lovely mk2 roadster without Magnetic ride as he said it was a waste of money for his gorgeous wife also for her birthday ..... I should know I was there with him  8)  . What a treat she is going to be in for when she finds out what he has not only purchased her but for himself also


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Link doesn't work Hans :wink:


Yes, a small typo, i correct it though.

Hans.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I think you will find you will need to correct that dear Rebel! :roll:
> 
> Our lovely handsome Toshy hasn't gone and bought an A4 but has purchased a fantastic Brand spanking new Porsche 911 Carrera 4s in guards red with grey leather 8) . What a dude eh? He will suit it very much  He has also just ordered a lovely mk2 roadster without Magnetic ride as he said it was a waste of money for his gorgeous wife also for her birthday ..... I should know I was there with him  8)  . What a treat she is going to be in for when she finds out what he has not only purchased her but for himself also


Does he wear his underkecks on the outside and have a cape too? :wink:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow....911....Nice way to stick your fingers up to Audi, Tosh......but....3 cars in 9 months....hmm, it will never last... :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

All sounds jolly exciting, but where is Tosh today? probably working rather hard to pay for all the new toys. Congrats.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Did Tosh win the Lottery ?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No he robbed the bank :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Did Tosh win the Lottery ?


That was some compensation from Audi! 

I wonder if my dealer will be as kind? :?

Nice choice Tosh. I like the 911 Carrera 4S and I would buy the wife a new TT roadster if I had the money. Hope you enjoy them and get some pics up! 

Although if I had the cash, I think I would go for the new Audi R8. 8)


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

The new R8 is going to be a depreciation nightmare.....just watch how much people will drop over the first year.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Can't see it, limited initial supply and those looks. A 911 will depreciate faster, due to oversupply.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

TTRTWO said:


> The new R8 is going to be a depreciation nightmare.....just watch how much people will drop over the first year.


18 month waiting list and growing by the day so I very much doubt it will drop by much if you are an early adopter :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jam225 said:


> TTRTWO said:
> 
> 
> > The new R8 is going to be a depreciation nightmare.....just watch how much people will drop over the first year.
> ...


cÂ£10k premium at the mo for an early delivery. The R8 will hold its value better than the TT2 for the first 12-18months ...


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't think much of it as a car video but sure makes me want a holiday in Tuscana.

Whatâ€™s with the fairy lights on the front. Grade A bling. Is there an option for green and purple concealed under-body lighting.

Regards
Phil



Iceman said:


> *A5/S5 Video.* *(147 MB)*
> 
> Source: www.dinside.no
> 
> Hans.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't worry he'll be whinging about both cars shortly after delivery, dealer service yadayada. :lol:

Top drawer tho Tosh if they don't keep you happy nothing will - enjoy 

Trouble is a 911 looks just like every other 911 and they're ten a penny round here :wink:  (wish i was joking :? )


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Speaking of the R8 about to be tested on the new series of Fifth gear on channel 5 in a couple of minutes.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

First six months fine. Thereafter lots of volume, V10 coming out and the high price incl options will all affect things. Remember a 911 depreciates by Â£15-20k in the first year. This is not a great backdrop for the R8.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

philbur said:


> Don't think much of it as a car video but sure makes me want a holiday in Tuscana.
> 
> Whatâ€™s with the fairy lights on the front. Grade A bling. Is there an option for green and purple concealed under-body lighting.
> 
> ...


ROFL :lol:

Good post Philbur !
I like the tuscany comment, and i even like the purple light comment more :lol: 
What a terrible lights those led's.....Brrrrr
But i think there will be a lot of show"masters" over here who like those led's :wink:


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry if this seems harsh, but who cares what Toshiba has gone for? At the end of the day, he is obsessed with exclusivity. Toshiba must have known that Audi would release lower powered versions before he placed the order. For Â£30K, being the only guy with a Mk2 TT will clearly be short lived, though for the next 6-12 months, it does hold. Why not stop panicking about what might happen, what Audi might release, and Audi's business strategy (they are after all, a business, what would _you _do?), and just enjoy a great car.

Personally, I feel that this tiresome negativity is unnecessary and lessens our ownership experience.

If you want exclusivity, spend (Â£60K+) as Toshiba 'might have done'. If not, just enjoy a great car. I say bring on a few more positive posts - there have been plenty of them to date, there's a lot of good stuff to say about the TT, and I love what TT Mk2 ownership brings.

Exclusivity demands a price - and I for one, do not have ideas above my station :wink:


----------



## andrewo (Apr 17, 2007)

Well said mjbTT. This forum is often characterised by negativity and unnecessary oneupsmanship. Let's get on with enjoying the TT - it's a great car.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

mjbTT said:


> Sorry if this seems harsh, but who cares what Toshiba has gone for? At the end of the day, he is obsessed with exclusivity.


Thats deffo a little harsh there mate. How can you possibly say he's obsessed with exclusivity when he's just bought a 911? they are hardly exclusive are they?! Expensive but not exclusive. The guys got money and he likes to spend it on the finer things in life. Id do exactly the same if i could afford it. You enjoy what you got and let the man enjoy what he's got/getting. Nice purchase Tosh my man and what a present the TT2 will make for the missus, you smoothy :wink:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Exactly, 25 to 30 grand is never going to buy you exclusivity (at least not for long) and it certainly doesn't feature in Audi's marketing strategy, stack em high sell em cheap does.

Enjoy the car for what it is.

Regards
Phil



mjbTT said:


> If you want exclusivity, spend (Â£60K+) as Toshiba 'might have done'. If not, just enjoy a great car. I say bring on a few more positive posts - there have been plenty of them to date, there's a lot of good stuff to say about the TT, and I love what TT Mk2 ownership brings.
> 
> Exclusivity demands a price - and I for one, do not have ideas above my station :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> BTW the S5 has the RS4 engine detuned not the S4 engine.


Surely that's the same thing? The RS4 engine is "just" a highly tuned version of the S4 engine - both 4.2 V8 underneath.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

clived said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > BTW the S5 has the RS4 engine detuned not the S4 engine.
> ...


Depends what you mean by "tuned". The RS4 engine is a modified version of the S4 V8 - I would think lots of changes to enable it to rev past 8,000rpm.

If the S5 engine was a detuned RS4, wouldn't it essentially share the same parts, but not quite the same quality / performance and the ECU throttle back? I doubt they have done that. I'm sure it's just a tweaked S4 engine.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> He will suit it very much


Are you saying he's a merchant banker?! 

Good on him if he has. He should have done that in the first time around. A very beautiful car. Although after last nights review of the R8, a deposit on that a year ago would have been a wise move.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


It is definately a RS4 engine NOT an S4 engine, they are substancially different to get 414 BHP out of it (although the S5 runs less), The S5 has to perform better than the S4 and it also leaves the door open for a 5.0 V10 RS5.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

RAVEN TTR said:


> mjbTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this seems harsh, but who cares what Toshiba has gone for? At the end of the day, he is obsessed with exclusivity.
> ...


Where does it say he's bought a porka?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I think you will find you will need to correct that dear Rebel! :roll:
> 
> Our lovely handsome Toshy hasn't gone and bought an A4 but has purchased a fantastic Brand spanking new Porsche 911 Carrera 4s in guards red with grey leather 8) . What a dude eh? He will suit it very much  He has also just ordered a lovely mk2 roadster without Magnetic ride as he said it was a waste of money for his gorgeous wife also for her birthday ..... I should know I was there with him  8)  . What a treat she is going to be in for when she finds out what he has not only purchased her but for himself also


Keep up mate :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> RAVEN TTR said:
> 
> 
> > mjbTT said:
> ...


Dotti said so. But then she also previously said her hubby ran a DB7, which was never substantiated. :wink:

I expect Tosh is just filling time until the next Golf is available. He is in denial you know :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

So, Tosh may - or may not - have swapped a TT2 for a 911.

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that it's just a tiny little bit sad that there's 4 pages of "did he, didn't he, would he, should he" discussion based on Dotti saying that she'd heard him do the deal?

Without any comment from the man himself?

Yes, it's also sad that I read through it all. :roll:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Will the real Tosh please stand up [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Dotti said:


> He has also just ordered a lovely mk2 roadster without Magnetic ride as he said it was a waste of money for his gorgeous wife also for her birthday ..... I should know I was there with him  8)  . What a treat she is going to be in for when she finds out what he has not only purchased her but for himself also


Even more puzzling is why Tosh takes Dotti out with him when he buys a car for his gorgeous wife...what's going on there then? Menage a trois?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

exodont said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > He has also just ordered a lovely mk2 roadster without Magnetic ride as he said it was a waste of money for his gorgeous wife also for her birthday ..... I should know I was there with him  8)  . What a treat she is going to be in for when she finds out what he has not only purchased her but for himself also
> ...


 :lol: life in the old dog yet :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

exodont said:


> Even more puzzling is why Tosh takes Dotti out with him when he buys a car for his gorgeous wife...what's going on there then? Menage a trois?


 [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

exodont said:


> Even more puzzling is why Tosh takes Dotti out with him when he buys a car for his gorgeous wife...what's going on there then? Menage a trois?


why? r u jealous? we'll let tosh know and next time he goes shopping he can take u instead 

if he has moved on to a 911 then good on him, what a great car  hope he still pops in and says hi once in a while!


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

The engine comparison is not easy. The RS4 engine is the FSI version of the S4 engine whereas the S5 engine is essentially the same engine as that in the A6, A8 and Q7 but with a tad more power. This engine has FSI too but the S4 engine does not. Indeed when the S4 stops production next year then that engine will die.

FWIW the pre-FSI 4.2 engine that was in the A6 and A8 was belt driven whereas all of the above are chain driven so even before the A6 and A8 went FSI, their old engines were different to that in the S4 (due to the engine bay in the S4 being smaller).

Clear?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I just heard that Toshiba has emigrated to Dubai.
He bought a island over there, and he canceld his Porsche.

He is now dealing with "Dubai-Exclusive-Car's" for a Lamborgini Murcialago.

More news later this week.....


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > RAVEN TTR said:
> ...


Aaaah.


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

Holiday maybe?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fighting off his Golf-denial PQ35 demons? :wink:


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Think he's having those quad exhausts switched to twins before posting as they are, and I quote:



Toshiba said:


> ... IMO it looks rather golf / saxo hot hatch/chav.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or he might be painting the roof section black :roll:

Either way what a switch to make - Lucky bugger 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

So, whats the latest?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

?????????????????????????????????


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

BTW good to see you back. :wink:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Who gives a Tosh. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Regards
Phil


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, ive not purchased an A5. where did that come from?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No, ive not purchased an A5. where did that come from?


Rebel. The real question is, did you purchase a Porker? Thats the other rumour (Im sure you are no stranger to rumours!!). :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How would rebel know? :lol:

Porka is that not slang for a fat bird?
They are free im told :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> How would rebel know? :lol:
> 
> Porka is that not slang for a fat bird?
> They are free im told :wink:


..there was also a rumour of you winning the lottery? Well did you? :lol:

..it was suggested you also know Dotti very well! :wink:

..see what happens when you disappear for a couple of weeks - the rumours start! :roll:

Now that you are back could you post some more pics of your RS4s? Please!

Cheers
Donald


----------



## PrimoTT (Feb 14, 2007)

> Now that you are back could you post some more pics of your RS4s? Please!


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could show you all some piccies of the porker with his porker if you like!  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DonaldC said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > How would rebel know? :lol:
> ...


No lotto win - i was in jail for flashing.

Pics - dont have any new ones and im in a hotel again so dont have a camera to hand.

Old ones...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I could show you all some piccies of the porker with his porker if you like!  :wink:


Cant be me then - mines a weener not a porker....you said.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your a 38inch waist :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

38 - bugger, where did the other 6" come from!

Or is that my waiste plus cock size squared?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The 55p salami stick you purchased from Aldi :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Aldi - i cant even spell it, let alone find it. Just like your g spot.

Can you provide directions? Picture map would be good..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Morrisons then :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do they sell large vegetables too?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Of course :lol:


----------

